# Karachi Metro Bus



## ghazi52

*Karachi Metro Bus*

*Transit type* Bus rapid transit (BRT)

*System length* 109 km (67.7 mi)

The *Karachi Metro bus* is an under-construction 109 km (67.7 mi) 

The expected daily ridership would be 350,000 and the system length would be 109 km. Upon completion it is expected to be the largest metro bus service in the country. Karachi Metrobus was inaugurated on Feb 25, 2016 and is expected to begin operation by Feb 2017.

The system is divided into several line's, the construction on the Green Line started on February 26, 2016, the line has 22 bus stations covering an length of 26 km. Orange Line construction begin on June 11, 2016 and is the smallest of the five line's spreading over 3.9 km with only four stations. The Blue Lane is funded by BT is undergoing preliminary design.




*Route*

The initial "Green Line" is one of several proposed Karachi Metrobus lines that will crisscross Karachi and complement the Karachi Circular Railway. The route will approximately 26 km (16 mi). When completed, it will have the capacity to carry 150,000 people daily.

*Lines*

*Green Line*

The _Green Line_ will extend from Surjani Town to Merewether Tower at a total length of 26 km (16 mi). The Federal government will be financing the majority of the project.

The Main Design & supervision Consultant for Green Line is Engineering Associates Pvt Ltd. & for Traffic Engineering Think Transportation is associated with this project. The government is in process of acquiring a 18-metre-long 24 buses.

*Green Line *

*Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (To Blue Line/Yellow Line)
Mazar-e-Quaid Station
Guru Mandir Chowrangi Station
Lasbela Chowk Station
Gulbahar Station
Nazimabad Chowrangi Station
Eid Gah Ground Station
North Nazimabad Station (to KCR)
AO Tower Station
KDA Chowrangi Station
Sharah-e-Jehanghir Station
Sakhi Hassan Circle Station
Nagan Chowrangi Station
U.P. More Station
Power House Roundabout Station
4K Chowrangi Station
*Blue Line*

The _Blue Line_ will extend from Merewether Tower to Bahria Town through DHA City, Karachi (DCK) in the way at a total length of 30 km (19 mi), and will be the first privately funded transport system in Pakistan being funded by the Bahria Town.The line's construction is likely to start in the first quarter of 2017.

*Blue Line *

Merewether Tower Terminal
*Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (to Green Line/Yellow Line)
Liaquatabad Station (to KCR)
Bahria Town Terminal
*Yellow Line*

The _Yellow Line_ will extend from Numiash Chowrangi to Landi Station at a total length of 26 km (16 mi). The Sindh government and Karachi city government will be financing the majority of the project.[17]

*Yellow Line *

*Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (to Blue Line/Green Line)
Landi Station Terminal (to KCR)
*Red Line*

The _Red Line_ will extend from Model Colony to Regal Chowk Via Safoora Goth and University Road at a total length of 27 km (17 mi). Asian development bank will be financing the project.[17]

*Red Line *

*Regal Chowk Terminal* (to Blue Line/Yellow Line)
Regal Chowk Station Terminal (to KCR)
*Orange Line*
Orange Line Package-I

Orangi line would be spread over 3.75 kilometres of which one kilometer is an elevated lane. The construction started in summer of 2016 and is likely to completed by mid-2017. The line will have the capacity to carry upto 50,000 passengers daily and there would be a station after every kilometer. The line commence's from Shaharh-e-Quaideen and merge's with the Green Line at the board office

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Board office interchange*














*Orange Line*






.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viper0011.

ghazi52 said:


> *Karachi Metro Bus*
> *Transit type* Bus rapid transit (BRT)



Hey, if this was such a terrible, bad, costly, corrupt bus system, why is Karachi, the KPK and everyone else running a city now wanting it??   

Only in Pakistan, people would try to put shiit on their national interests due to some fools they like to see as a PM, and bit*ch about some of the best things that have ever happened for Pakistan in her 70 years of age, and this project is included in that list

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Reminds me of DC metro, Red line is the worst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Better build a metro rail. It can carry far more than BRT systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

gslv mk3 said:


> Better build a metro rail. It can carry far more than BRT systems.


these tracks can be used letter on if needed for metro train .abhi jo chalta hai chalny de yaar


----------



## ghazi52

5 star















near board office







north karachi






*Golimaar

*





The pace of this project is going so fast. Another speedy BRT project. The girders are already ready!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Buffer zone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

north nazimabad

*>>>>>>*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Will you please post clear pictures. Thanks.


----------



## ghazi52

*Plans for Karachi, Pakistan’s Red Line BRT Move Forward*






Plans for Karachi’s Red Line BRT passed a new landmark recently, as the Sindh Government decided to move forward with the BRT Project and announced a timeline. The decision came after a visit from ITDP staff , as well as former Bogotá mayor and ITDP Board President, Enrique Peñalosa. Planned by ITDP with support from the Asian Development Bank (ADB), the Red Line BRT corridor will reduce congestion and emissions and improve travel times for thousands of city residents.

After a series of recent stakeholder meetings, the Secretary of Sindh Transport and Mass Transit Department, Tauha Ahmed Farooqui, announced that Sindh Province, of which Karachi is the capital and largest city, will continue to develop the Red Line BRT. The government has already submitted a bill in the assembly to establish the Sindh Mass Transit Authority, which will be involved with the project. If plans move swiftly, Secretary Farooqui said the Red Line could be operational by the end of next year or early 2017.






On a recent visit to Karachi, Enrique Peñalosa, who as Mayor of Bogotá opened the highly successful TransMilenio BRT, offered advice on achieving success for the system. After visiting sections of the planned corridor, Peñalosa discussed the importance of strong political leadership. He also underscored the importance of using street space for public transit. “The most important discussion in all cities in the world, which has direct link to what [Karachi] is doing today, is how to distribute the city’s most valuable resource: its road space,” he said. “You could find oil or diamonds underneath Karachi and it would still not be as valuable as road space.”

Karachi has long had significant congestion concerns that have dampened quality of life and prosperity for residents. Starting in August 2014, members of ITDP Indonesia and China have developed a proposal for corridor specifications that would improve transit in the region.





At grade rendering
A rendering of the at-grade BRT corridor on MA Jinnah Road (a central artery).

Current designs for the Red Line call for a 25 km corridor with 41 stations and 1,600 buses, and would carry 625,000 passengers daily. The design also promotes an at-grade BRT concept, as opposed to the elevated BRT being considered by the government. At-grade BRT will open up more space for people to walk and enjoy public space along the corridor. Funding for the project has yet to be decided, as the Sindh Government considers using its own funds as an alternative to the ADB’s.

The progress on the corridor also opens opportunities to implement additional urban improvements. ITDP is now looking along the corridor to develop plans to remove parking spaces, improve pedestrian conditions, and relocate street vendors.

Several other BRT corridors are also being developed for the city, each designed by independent entities. ITDP Indonesia Director Yoga Adiwinarto warned that failure to integrate the lines’ design, technology, and management, could affect the success of the corridors. “You have to be extremely careful. It is a matter of the identity of the city”. ITDP, with support from Peñalosa, is now in the process of meeting with government officials and reaching out to urban planning firms to harmonize plans for BRT corridors throughout the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Nazimabad chowrangi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Green Line Project extended up to Tower
*






KARACHI: A presentation regarding the renovation and improvement of heritage buildings situated on the route of green line was held here at the Governor House, presided by the Principal Secretary to Governor Sindh, Muhammad Suleh Ahmed Farooqui. It attended by World Bank mission. Director General Urban Policy Khair Muhammad Kalwar was also present on the occasion.

It was informed during the meeting that there were 118 heritage sites and buildings on the route of green line which have been marked for renovation, refurbishment and improvement to beautify the same and sustain their historical importance,

Principal Secretary to Governor said that all mass transit projects are aimed at providing improved traveling facilities to Karachiites and the green line was an integral part in this regard

He also said that integrating communities was also a pivotal component of mass transit so as to enable the locals to make full use of this rapid bus transport system. He further said that maintenance of such projects was a huge challenge and it would require absolute involvement of communities to make the same more effective and sustainable

While highlighting the keen interest of group of civil society called Alliance for Civic Transformation (ACT), he said that it is contributing to make these heritage buildings more beautiful. As most of these

Buildings are situated in the business district of Karachi and it was an enormous task to renovate and refurbish them, he added .

He also commended the neighborhood improvement project being carried out in Korangi with the assistance of World Bank. He stressed the need of initiating such ventures in other localities in Karachi also.

It was informed during the meeting that green line would have 13 state of the art stations on its route out of which there would be 4 main stations. The project has now been extended till tower to facilitate commuters and its portion up to Gru Mandir would be completed in 2017.

The World Bank mission showed keen interest in the project and asked for further details to extend cooperation for the project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*board office interchange

*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work on board office interchange and bridge demolition job is going on in full swing






























_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Sakhi hassan





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*nazimabad no.1

*







*Green Line: BRTS*

*Orange Line: BRTS*

*Red Line: BRTS*

*Blue Line: BRTS*

*Yellow Line: BRTS*

*Purple Line: BRTS*

*Brown Line: MRT/LRT*

&

*Circular railway*






__

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syed1.

If all these lines come to fruition, I can safely say that Karachi's economy will increase by multiples.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Golimar

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Green Line Bus Project....... Under Construction.

Area: Golimaar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## Danish saleem

that BRTS in my daily route, and i think completion time of March 2017 will be lapsed, i dont think the way work going on its completed till June 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Guru mandir
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hyderi , North Nazimabad.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Green Line Metro Bus Project.

Hyderi Station. Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

Does anyone have render of stations? Never seen a single station u/c


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Patel para

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

surjani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Green Line Surjani to Nagan elevated *











*Nagan to gurumandir - Green Line*















OPERATION COMMAND & CONTROL BUILDING

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderi station , North nazimabad







U-turn







New Sakhi hassan U-Turn:






Farooq-e-Azam Station:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Green line*


Five star Chowrangi , North Nazimabad






.
.













Karachi Green Line Metro Bus Project under construction to be completed by May 2018 as per Governor Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Surjani *






*


North Karachi

*







*Guru Mandir*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*gurumandir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

ghazi52 said:


> _



Wow, graffiti already on the structure?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks like war disaster site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

North Nazimabad, near Five-star


----------



## deep_blue

Karachi's one of thevmain and overloaded route (tower /sadar) to airport via shahra e Faisal has completely been ignored.


----------



## Awan68

Horrified at the apparent 3rd class quality materials used in the construction, its evident to even naked eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

Awan68 said:


> Horrified at the apparent 3rd class quality materials used in the construction, its evident to even naked eye.



Karachi will be declared as the biggest village/goth of the world in few decades with the way things are going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Nazimabad

*







Station...............


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Green Line Metro Bus Project Under Construction work on stations begins.


----------



## Indus Priest King

Made this on my last trip to Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

North Nazimabad.


----------



## ghazi52

At Farooq-e-Azam Mosque:





























Hyderi


----------



## ghazi52

Five star Chowrangi 








*Karachi Green Line bus project *
Under Construction Command and Control Center of Green Line Metro Bus Project Karachi & The BRT Bus Service would benefit 400,000 commuters of Karachi on a daily basis,
*
*


----------



## ghazi52

Progress percentage from KIDCL's website.


----------



## ghazi52

Flyover and under construction stations on Sharah-e-Sher Shah Suri. Speed of work has increased in the past few days.


































































S


----------



## ghazi52

Near Numaish


----------



## ghazi52

Elevated station at New Karachi:














Station at Sakhi Hasan:





















At grade station model:


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*golimar*


----------



## ghazi52

Nazimabad station


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Buffer zone


----------



## ghazi52

Nazimabad


----------



## Thorough Pro

Please don't be so dismissive, MQM has worked so hard in the last 33 years to achieve this great feat. While the world gets better and better by the day, Karachi has gone to the dogs.



U-571 said:


> Karachi will be declared as the biggest village/goth of the world in few decades with the way things are going


----------



## ghazi52

*Green line metro bus current update north karachi station under construction 2018 april*


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Ill planned project, Karachi has very wide roads and public buses in large quantity was needed instead of this elevated/at grade BRTS...according to surveys the whole BRTS different lines will cater to less than 10% of public need.

In such projects more than 90-95% of the funds are consumed by the elevated bus corridor and bus stations, other facilities and hardly 5-10 % is spend of the actual solution...the number of buses.

Karachi needs at least 10,000 public buses and has got the roads, so this BRTS with some odd 80-100 buses will be redundant and useless for the majority.

Public buses are needed in large quantity, with maintenance workshop and with complete admin. and support environment. Just like Multan BRTS this will be a futile project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> Ill planned project, Karachi has very wide roads and public buses in large quantity was needed instead of this elevated/at grade BRTS...according to surveys the whole BRTS different lines will cater to less than 10% of public need.
> 
> Karachi needs *at least 10,000 public buses* and has got the roads, so this BRTS with some odd 80-100 buses will be redundant and useless for the majority.
> 
> Public buses are needed in large quantity, with maintenance workshop and with complete admin. and support environment. Just like Multan BRTS this will be a futile project.



True... Lack of vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> True... Lack of vision.




Lots of vision for earning commissions and kickbacks...

https://tribune.com.pk/story/159293...-cater-less-110-transportation-needs-karachi/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> Lots of vision for earning commissions and kickbacks...



.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sakhi Hasan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

May 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: Labourers build a bus station for the Green Line Service near Nazimabad Number 7


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderi


----------



## ghazi52

Jummah Bazar station on Shahrah-Sher Shah Suri Road, North Nazimabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

ghazi52 said:


> Jummah Bazar station on Shahrah-Sher Shah Suri Road, North Nazimabad.


بس ب or بس بے ?


----------



## ghazi52

*Night view of Green Line Bus Service Route, North Nazimabad, Karachi. *
Construction underway. Almost 75% work completed in North Nazimabad.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sakhi Hassan Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## I S I

Nice


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Station.............


----------



## Baby Leone

how many more decades they need to complete these BRT?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kami leone said:


> how many more decades they need to complete these BRT?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to take a loan of $490 million from the Asian Development Bank (ADB) in order to fund the Karachi Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Green line under pass*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Sakhi Hassan Fly Over*


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi’s BRT to be zero-emission bio-power transportation*






KARACHI : As the countries around the globe are struggling to fight air pollution, Pakistan weighs launching a zero-emission bio-power transportation fleet of 200 buses in Karachi, Adviser to Prime Minister Imran Khan on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam has said.

Aslam termed the Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) network as Pakistan’s first ever zero-emission public transport system, telling the media that the network would help the city avoid pumping over 2.7 million tonnes of carbon dioxide into the air over the next 30 years.

Aslam said that the buses will be powered by cow manure after processing in biogas plants for conversion into fuel. The project will cost an estimated $583.5 million, with the United Nations Green Climate Fund, the Asian Development Bank and the Sindh government as major donors.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Green Line Metro Bus Project

Underpass under construction near Mazar E Quaid part of Green Line Metro


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Green Line Metro Bus Project Under Construction.

Pictures of Golimaar, Nazimabad Board Office, North Karachi, Nazimabad, Sher Shah Suri Road, Surjani Town





































The actual rout was from Surjani town to Tower. It was agreed that Surjani to Gurumandir will be finance by Federal Govt and from Gurumandir to Tower will be financed by Sindh Govt. Luckily portion financed by Federal Govt is almost completed but the portion finance by Sindh Govt is not yet started at all. Thanks to NS and shame on Sindh Govt.


----------



## ghazi52

*Track Updates


Golimar:*















*Nazimabad Board Office:..............*




















*North Karachi:..........................*















*Nazimabad*:............................








*Sher Shah Suri Road....................................:*















*Surjani Town track starting point:...............................
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

how many more decades required to complete this mere BRT?

underpass construction near mazar e quaid is U/C for like ages and there is hell lot of traffic due to its closure in peak hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Baby Leone said:


> how many more decades required to complete this mere BRT?
> 
> underpass construction near mazar e quaid is U/C for like ages and there is hell lot of traffic due to its closure in peak hours.



Just another 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

at Quaid Mazar


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Work at Numaish Chowrangi*


----------



## ghazi52

Numaish Chowrangi Progress part of Karachi Green Line Metro Bus Project Under Construction


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Green Line Metro Nazimabad Station*


----------



## ghazi52

Command & Control Center of Green Line Metro Bus Project Karachi. From design to Reality. Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> Command & Control Center of Green Line Metro Bus Project Karachi. From design to Reality. Under Construction


thanks god they didnt cut the trees as per real design


----------



## ghazi52

Green Line Bus Depot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

can we expect a good transport in Karachi in our life time or until PPP thugs are there?


----------



## ghazi52

Overview of Bus Depot of Green Line Metro Bus Karachi under Construction


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

ghazi52 said:


> Overview of Bus Depot of Green Line Metro Bus Karachi under Construction


When will it complete?


----------



## ghazi52

Need dua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Sep 2019





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh CM orders completion of Orange Line in 3 months*

January 4, 2020


KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah has directed the provincial transport department to complete the Orange Line Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project within the next three months, as well as ready the tenders for the Red Line BRT in order to allow a ground-breaking ceremony on August 14.

He issued these orders while presiding over a meeting to review the progress of the two BRT lines at CM House on Friday. The meeting was attended by Sindh Transport Minister Awais Qadir Shah, Local Government Minister Nasir Hussain Shah, adviser to the CM on information Murtaza Wahab, acting chief secretary Muhammad Waseem, local government secretary Roshan Shaikh, law secretary Shariq Ahmed, transport secretary Abbas Detho and others.

The transport minister informed the meeting that the on-going work on the Orange Line was nearly at its final stage. On hearing this, Murad directed him to complete it within the next three months, as well as to begin procuring buses, with an initial fleet of 25.

“I want the best buses to be procured; they can have a seating capacity of 40 passengers and standing capacity of 80, or they may be longer buses with double the capacity,” he said, ordering the transport minister to work out the final proposals. He further advised the minister to talk to the Green Line project management and the federal government so buses with a similar appearance and identical capacity could be purchased.

The chief minister also told the transport department to enter into a facilitation and implementation agreement with the Green Line project management. The project is to be operated by the federal government for three years, after which its operations will be transferred to the Sindh government.

Murad further claimed that he had already approved Rs962 million for the construction of an underpass and mezzanine floor at Numaish, adding that the finance department had referred the matter to the cabinet sub-committee, which would submit its report for the release of the amount.

In response to a question, the CM was told that the land for the Green Line bus depot at Surjani Town had been transferred in the name of the project. The local government department is expected to issue the notification in this regard by Monday.

Meanwhile, the transport department was told to make arrangements to shift a truck stand from Mauripur to the Northern Bypass, as well as getting 100 acres of land transferred from the Board of Revenue for the construction of an inter-city bus terminal at Super Highway.

The matter of land acquisition for a biogas plant at Bhains Colony and the installation of the Red Line there also came under discussion. The chief minister said that using cattle dung for the generation of biogas would be easier and more feasible at Bhains Colony. In response, the local government minister pointed out that the land belonged to the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation, adding that he would talk to the city mayor to have 40 acres of land allocated for the project.

Moreover, the CM was briefed that the tender document for the Red Line BRT project was ready and would be floated within a month, while the advertisement for the appointment of a supervision consultant had been released.

Murad informed the transport department that he would perform the ground-breaking ceremony for the Red Line project on August 14. “The transport department has to expedite all the pending work accordingly,” he asserted, adding, “The actual service to the people of Karachi will be the resolution of their transport issues with the launch of state-of-the-art BRT lines.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 4th, 2020._

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Guru Mandir station*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Government of Pakistan have signed a $235 million loan agreement initially approved by the bank on 5 July 2019, to help develop a bus rapid transit (BRT) system in Karachi.

Secretary Economic Affairs Division Noor Ahmed and ADB Country Director Xiaohong Yang signed the agreement which will help deliver the 26.6-kilometer Bus Rapid Transit Line Red Line corridor and feature innovative energy and climate resilience characteristics that will enhance access to quality public transport for the city’s inhabitants. The signing was witnessed by Pakistan’s Minister for Economic Affairs, Makhdum Khusro Bakhtyar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342068611654021121


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

this city deserve more but green line will be something real for this country . the real issue is bikes gov have to control bikes otherwise metro will be failed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

Imran Khan said:


> this city deserve more but green line will be something real for this country . the real issue is bikes gov have to control bikes otherwise metro will be failed


Nope. All the people on this route who use bikes/buses will now/ next year use green line.
Karachi Circular railway, Green line and Orange line is expected to be completed in 2021-22.

It is real public transport which Karachi badly needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Haj Zhongtong Hybrid buses awarded by SIDCL for Green Line and Orange Line Metro Bus Project Karachi..


----------



## ZAMURD

ghazi52 said:


> Al-Haj Zhongtong Hybrid buses awarded by SIDCL for Green Line and Orange Line Metro Bus Project Karachi..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 699601


seating cap???


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Karachi’s Red Line BRT Service Route to Commence this Month.*









Authorities in Karachi have announced that the construction of the Red Line Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) service route will begin this month. The decision was finalized by the Karachi Commissioner’s Office, following a meeting that included discussions regarding Karachi’s transport sector.

As per a media report, the project has been approved with a development budget of Rs. 7 billion. It will be a two-corridor project that will start from Malir Halt. The first corridor will be from Malir Halt to the Numaish area, and the second will be from Numaish to Tower.

The commissioner has approved the construction of the first corridor, which spans to 27-kilometers. The route has 16 stations, namely, Malir Halt, Model Colony, Safoora Goth, King Cottages, Met Office, NED University, Safari Park, Nipa, Urdu University, Masjid Baitul Mukarram, Civic Centre, Askari Park, Dawood University, Society Office, and finally Numaish.

According to the report, the commissioner added that the district administration is doing its best to restore public transport to facilitate the public with comfortable, reliable, and pocket-friendly means of public transportation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> *Construction of Karachi’s Red Line BRT Service Route to Commence this Month.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 722786
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities in Karachi have announced that the construction of the Red Line Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) service route will begin this month. The decision was finalized by the Karachi Commissioner’s Office, following a meeting that included discussions regarding Karachi’s transport sector.
> 
> As per a media report, the project has been approved with a development budget of Rs. 7 billion. It will be a two-corridor project that will start from Malir Halt. The first corridor will be from Malir Halt to the Numaish area, and the second will be from Numaish to Tower.
> 
> The commissioner has approved the construction of the first corridor, which spans to 27-kilometers. The route has 16 stations, namely, Malir Halt, Model Colony, Safoora Goth, King Cottages, Met Office, NED University, Safari Park, Nipa, Urdu University, Masjid Baitul Mukarram, Civic Centre, Askari Park, Dawood University, Society Office, and finally Numaish.
> 
> According to the report, the commissioner added that the district administration is doing its best to restore public transport to facilitate the public with comfortable, reliable, and pocket-friendly means of public transportation


jo bani he us ko to use me lao pehle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Baby Leone said:


> jo bani he us ko to use me lao pehle


bhutto use karta hai subha shaam survey karnay nikalta hai full wardi protocol may on the way both discuss what new areas to grab and covert into dha! 

#thankyouGREED!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

newb3e said:


> bhutto use karta hai subha shaam survey karnay nikalta hai full wardi protocol may on the way both discuss what new areas to grab and covert into dha!
> 
> #thankyouGREED!


seriously yr i dont understand this stupid sindh govt or what they want i mean green line is almost completed but un used every now and then they spend millions for paint job there i mean is there someone to look into what sindh PPP thugs are doing?


----------



## newb3e

Baby Leone said:


> seriously yr i dont understand this stupid sindh govt or what they want i mean green line is almost completed but un used every now and then they spend millions for paint job there i mean is there someone to look into what sindh PPP thugs are doing?



nope someone is protecting PPP/Zardari and from this partnership make billions!

please someone tell me if FATA could be cleared of terrorists how difficult it is to clear Khi? and once khi is cleared of terrorist will khi need rangers or wardi inside khi? but once rangers/wardi is out of khi will DHA land grabbing scheme become difficult!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

newb3e said:


> nope someone is protecting PPP/Zardari and from this partnership make billions!
> 
> please someone tell me if FATA could be cleared of terrorists how difficult it is to clear Khi? and once khi is cleared of terrorist will khi need rangers or wardi inside khi? but once rangers/wardi is out of khi will DHA land grabbing scheme become difficult!


Karachi has been cleared of terrorists long ago (thanks to PMLN and army), this is another kind of economic terrorist PPP is doing.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## newb3e

Baby Leone said:


> Karachi has been cleared of terrorists long ago (thanks to PMLN and army), this is another kind of economic terrorist PPP is doing.



are you sure khi is cleared? daily incidents of looting and killing...Khi is still the most dangerous part of Pakistan!

and the operation that was suppose to not only target terrorist but also their handlers and financier they are still ruling Sindh Rangers arrested Uzair Baloch a right hand soldier of Zardari but any action against Zardari?


----------



## ghazi52

*France Provides Rs. 12.3 Billion Soft Loan as Co-Financing for BRT-Red Line*

Noor Ahmed, Secretary of Economic Affairs Division (EAD), and H.E. Marc Barety, Ambassador of France, along with Philippe Steinmetz, Country Director of the French Agency for Development (AFD), signed the Credit Financing Agreement worth 65 million Euros (Rs. 12.3 billion) to co-finance with Asian Development Bank (ADB), Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), and Green Climate Fund (GCF).

France, through the French Agency for Development, is providing technical and financial support in the energy and urban development sectors in Pakistan. Since 2016, 850 million Euros has been committed to financial support.

Subsequent Project Agreement was signed between AFD, Sindh Mass Transit Authority, Transport and Mass Transit Department of Sindh, and Trans Karachi for the implementation with regards to the BRT project

© ProPakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

newb3e said:


> are you sure khi is cleared? daily incidents of looting and killing...Khi is still the most dangerous part of Pakistan!


lol you think a city of 20 millions peole can be cleared from every thing? think logically even NYC must also be dangeruos for u then.

furthermore, seems like you are a punjabi sitting in Punjab or have not visited Karachi for decades, come and see reality as i live in Karachi. Karachi is still more important for Pakistan economy then whole Punjab together which should not be the case if Karachi is the most dangerous as u said. only a single business area in Karachi generates more business then whole Lahore.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

We pay so much tax they should have given us hyperloop and rickshaws that can move with the speed of a concorde.

This is special agenda of sons of soil to do genocide against Karachiwala bhaiyyas

#LarOBar


----------



## Dark1

ghazi52 said:


> *France Provides Rs. 12.3 Billion Soft Loan as Co-Financing for BRT-Red Line*
> 
> Noor Ahmed, Secretary of Economic Affairs Division (EAD), and H.E. Marc Barety, Ambassador of France, along with Philippe Steinmetz, Country Director of the French Agency for Development (AFD), signed the Credit Financing Agreement worth 65 million Euros (Rs. 12.3 billion) to co-finance with Asian Development Bank (ADB), Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), and Green Climate Fund (GCF).
> 
> France, through the French Agency for Development, is providing technical and financial support in the energy and urban development sectors in Pakistan. Since 2016, 850 million Euros has been committed to financial support.
> 
> Subsequent Project Agreement was signed between AFD, Sindh Mass Transit Authority, Transport and Mass Transit Department of Sindh, and Trans Karachi for the implementation with regards to the BRT project
> 
> © ProPakistani
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 725389


Where are these buses sourced from ?


----------



## newb3e

Baby Leone said:


> lol you think a city of 20 millions peole can be cleared from every thing? think logically even NYC must also be dangeruos for u then.
> 
> furthermore, seems like you are a punjabi sitting in Punjab or have not visited Karachi for decades, come and see reality as i live in Karachi. Karachi is still more important for Pakistan economy then whole Punjab together which should not be the case if Karachi is the most dangerous as u said. only a single business area in Karachi generates more business then whole Lahore.


i am from khi surviving this fauji/ppp destroyed city for 37 years!


Ahmet Pasha said:


> We pay so much tax they should have given us hyperloop and rickshaws that can move with the speed of a concorde.
> 
> This is special agenda of sons of soil to do genocide against Karachiwala bhaiyyas
> 
> #LarOBar


id rather feed poor punjabi paindus working in fields and now just because of hard work of factories and traders of khi are enjoying metro buses ajd orange train because for some fking reason they deserve more than what they work for or earned!


----------



## ghazi52

A very rare site believe me, Mohenjo-Daro civilization were using these ebuses for transport amazing job by PPP , heritage of Sindh.
Location ... Karachi, Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Proto type bus for Karachi Greenline Transport Project has been prepared in China. 

After inspection approval, construction of buses will begin. 

InshaAllah, these buses will reach Karachi at the end of July or in the beginning of August.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Green Line, Orange Line BRT: Chinese company to provide 100 new energy buses*

BEIJING: Zhongtong, one of the earliest listed bus manufacturers in China has secured an order to provide 100 units 18-meter new energy buses for Green Line and Orange Line Bust Rapid Transport (BRT) in Karachi.

As the first batch of new energy powered city buses in the city, they will serve on the Green-color and Orange-color BRT routes after their arrival, providing greener, more intelligent and more comfortable transportation services for local residents, according to a local media website here on Wednesday.

As the largest city in Pakistan, Karachi is also the economic hub in the country. With its strategic location and fast growing economy, the port city has been confronted with increasingly severe traffic congestions. Tweeting in Urdu from his official account recently, Federal Minister of Planning and Development Asad Umar informed about the completion of a prototype bus for Karachi’s Green Line Metrobus project.

It is currently being tested by the Chinese authorities for any mechanical and safety issues. Once the phase of the inspection is completed, a total of 80 buses will be shipped to Karachi and added to Green Line’s fleet. The mass transit project is expected to become operational in this year.

Green Line Bus Rapid Transit is a federal government project. It is the largest of all the other proposed metro bus routes in Karachi.

It is expected that after completion, it will facilitate over 300,000 passengers on a daily basis. Construction on the project started in January 2016 by the Karachi Infrastructural development Company (KIDC) and, nearly three years later, it is still underway.

Starting from Merewether Tower in the central part of the city, all the way up to Surjani Town in northern Karachi, the total length of Green Line BRT is 26 km.

According to the proposed map, it will be connected with the other proposed routes of the Trans Karachi Breeze project at different points.

It may be mentioned here that so far, Zhongtong’s new energy public transportation solutions have been greatly welcomed in South Korea, Argentina, Germany, Chile, Paraguay, Hungary, etc.

In addition, over 70,000 units Zhongtong new energy buses and coaches have been working smoothly across the globe, making a huge impact on the global drive on emission reductions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi's Green Line bus service to start from October: Umar*


APP
August 10, 2021






*ISLAMABAD: *Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar has said the Green Line Bus Rapid Transit System (BRT) service in Karachi will become operational by October this year.

“Prime Minister Imran Khan reviewed progress of five federal projects in Karachi transformation plan and Green line BRT will start from October this year,” he said in his tweet on Tuesday.

The federal minister said stormwater drains, sewage, and roads project would be completed this fiscal year.

In addition, he also said that construction of the K-IV water project, modern Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) and freight corridor projects would also start in this fiscal year.

The work on the Rs24 billion federal-funded project — conceived by the previous PML-N government — had started in February 2016 and was scheduled to finish before the general election in July 2018.

It is pertinent to mention here that on completion, Green Line will only cover one stretch of the city between North Karachi and Merewether Tower.

The Green Line is just one component of ‘Karachi Breeze’ — a project that comprises four more bus lines and promises a comprehensive transport solution in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Breaking News for Karachi Green Line BRT
"Green line first 40 busses being loaded in China. Inshallah very soon Karachi will see first mass transit system of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Green Line #BRT Project details shared by Asad Umar in a press conference.*

1. BRT will have total 80 buses.
2. 40 Buses will reach Karachi this month (September) while another 40 buses will reach Karachi in October.
3. Bus Depot has been completed.
4. BRT buses will be operated by Daewoo Pakistan. Bus Drives are recruited by Daewoo and are undergoing training.
5. 22 stations of BRT has been completed or in last stages.
6. A joint Command & Control Center for the BRT's of Karachi Green, Orange Red and Yellows Lines has been completed.
7. Numaish Underpass will be completed in 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crimson Blue

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 732934



*
THANK YOU BILAWAL.*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## khanasifm

The day ppp is taken to task and destroyed out of pak will be a new era beginning for sindh coming out of the old wadera system into 21 century

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Green Line Metro Bus Project.

The commercial operations of Karachi Green Line Metro Bus Project to start within 2 months. 
The trials and test run to start soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Enigma SIG

Not a fan of center lane isolated tracks design. Should've been on either sides of the road without fencing, see Sheffield trams. But well I'm not in bureaucracy and don't do commissions what do I know.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The production speed for infrastructure in Pakistan is really sad , so slow

A simple process to get 500 buses for biggest city in Pakistan can't be done unless the mega billion dollar infrastructure project is first approved , loans acquired and then slow construction

No bird brain , decided that you could have ordered 500-600 buses and just ran them on existing roads and constructed the infrastructure on side

I watch the KCR project videos instead of Army of 10,000 workers doing job in 7-10 days , I see 2-5 guys with shovels cleaning up tracks

2008 to 2021 , almost 13 years and they could not buy 500 buses in Sindh , unless the big ticket tracks and bus stops were constructed with loan taken from foreign sources

Such a project should be done/delivered in 6-15 months time , not take 13 years !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## newb3e

khanasifm said:


> The day ppp is taken to task and destroyed out of pak will be a new era beginning for sindh coming out of the old wadera system into 21 century


not happening as long as these wadera keeps dancing to wardi tunes and zardari keeps legalizing faujis Housing society land grabbing and award thaikas to fwo they will stay in power!


----------



## ghazi52

First trial run of Green Line Bus Service was held yesterday from Numaish to Surjani. 

Governor Sindh Imran Ismail, PTI MNA's and MPA's attended the trial. 

Service is expected to start in November!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K_Bin_W

I landed in Karachi after 25 years, left Pak when I was 3 brought up in Kuwait and then in UK. You can imagine my feelings when I stepped out of Jinnah terminal, It was an absolute mad house!!!!!

In my opinion what Karachi need most is some good scrubbing and cleaning that should be the top priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

K_Bin_W said:


> I landed in Karachi after 25 years, left Pak when I was 3 brought up in Kuwait and then in UK. You can imagine my feelings when I stepped out of Jinnah terminal, It was an absolute mad house!!!!!
> 
> In my opinion what Karachi need most is some good scrubbing and cleaning that should be the top priority.




Welcome ...


----------



## ghazi52

Another batch of 40 Green Line buses to reach Karachi Port tomorrow night.
Which will make the total count to 80 Buses. The Service will start in November for the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baqai

ghazi52 said:


> Another batch of 40 Green Line buses to reach Karachi Port tomorrow night.
> Which will make the total count to 80 Buses. The Service will start in November for the public.



YAHAN PISHAB KARNA MANA HAI ... most probably the first vandalism we will see at metro stations, on serious note anyone doing vandalism, throwing trash or anything should be fined and send to jail


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi's Green Line Bus to commence operation from Dec 25, says Umar*

Minister says the project will be ready for a trial operation within the next 10 days
BR Web Desk 
28 Nov 2021

*Planning Minister Asad Umar has said that the Green Line Bus project in Karachi finally appears close to its completion as its commercial operation is to begin from December 25.*

In a tweet, Umar said that the project will be ready for a trial operation within the next 10 days, following which it will be formally inaugurated by Prime Minister Imran Khan and then its commercial activities could begin.

"I conducted a detailed review of the Karachi Green Line project yesterday (Saturday). With the grace of Allah, this project will be ready for trial operation in the next 10 days," he added.

Earlier, Sindh Governor Iman Ismaeel said that the Green Line project was being constructed with federal funding. He stated that travel in these buses will be very comfortable. He lamented that it is very unfortunate that the provincial government had not been able to bring a single bus to Karachi in 13 years and people were forced to travel in bad buses.

Imran Ismail appreciated the efforts made by SIDCL in ensuring completion of Green Line project within its timelines. He added that the dedicated Corridor will serve some of Karachi's most populated areas, namely Surjani Town to Gurumandir and Numaish Chowrangi.

On October 4, the test run of the Green Line BRT began on 23km route (Surjani Town to Numaish Chowrangi) after the PTI-led federal government inaugurated its trial operation.

At least, 40 buses for the Green Line project arrived in the city in October, raising the number of buses to 80. It is supposed to facilitate travel of approximately 300,000 passengers daily.

Karachi's Green Line BRT project with intersections is 24km long which includes 12.7km elevated, 10.9km at grade, and 422 meters underground, and has 25 stations. The phase-II common corridor from Gurumandir up to Municipal Park with a length of 2.5km has two underpasses at M A Jinnah Road.

Umar had said that that a comprehensive Command and Control Centre had been established for the projects including Green Line, Orange Line, etc. He said that the Green Line was the first state-of-the-art project, which was being introduced to the city with 20.5 kilometre long corridor. A bus depot had been built for 80 buses whereas 22 bus stations had been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to inaugurate Karachi's Green Line Bus on December 10*

BR Web Desk
05 Dec 2021









*Federal Minister for Planning, Development, and Special Initiatives Asad Umar announced on Sunday that Prime Minister Imran Khan will inaugurate the Green Line Bus project service in Karachi on December 10.*

The minister made the announcement in a Twitter post, saying the project will be Karachi’s “first modern transport system."

On November 28, Umar had tweeted that the project will be ready for a trial operation within the next 10 days, following which it will be formally inaugurated by Prime Minister Imran Khan and then its commercial activities could begin.

"I conducted a detailed review of the Karachi Green Line project yesterday (Saturday). With the grace of Allah, this project will be ready for trial operation in the next 10 days," he wrote.

Earlier, Sindh Governor Imran Ismail said that the Green Line project was being constructed with federal funding. He stated that travel in these buses will be very comfortable. He lamented that it is very unfortunate that the provincial government had not been able to bring a single bus to Karachi in 13 years and people were forced to travel in dilapidated buses.

Imran Ismail appreciated the efforts made by SIDCL in ensuring the completion of the Green Line project within its timelines. He added that the dedicated Corridor will serve some of Karachi's most populated areas, namely Surjani Town to Gurumandir and Numaish Chowrangi.

On October 4, the test run of the Green Line BRT began on a 23km route (Surjani Town to Numaish Chowrangi) after the PTI-led federal government inaugurated its trial operation.

At least, 40 buses for the Green Line project arrived in the city in October, raising the number of buses to 80. It is supposed to facilitate the travel of approximately 300,000 passengers daily.

Karachi's Green Line BRT project with intersections is 24km long which includes 12.7km elevated, 10.9km at grade, and 422 meters underground, and has 25 stations. The phase-II common corridor from Gurumandir up to Municipal Park with a length of 2.5km has two underpasses at M A Jinnah Road.

Umar had said that that a comprehensive Command and Control Centre had been established for the projects including Green Line, Orange Line, etc. He said that the Green Line was the first state-of-the-art project, which was being introduced to the city with a 20.5-kilometer-long corridor. A bus depot had been built for 80 buses whereas 22 bus stations had been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Green Line BRTS Karachi*

• Surjani to Municipal Park
• 80 AC Hybrid Buses
• 22 KM route (12KM elevated)
• 23 Stations
• 135,000 passengers per day
• Max Fare = Rs 55


Inauguration by PM IK:....................................... 10th Dec 2021
Trial Run:............................................................... 10th to 24th Dec
Commercial Operation: ......................................25th December

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=608337783790106

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469276032746377218

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan inaugurates Green Line Bus project in Karachi*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
December 10, 2021


Prime Minister (PM) Imran Khan on Friday has inaugurated first phase of long-awaited Green Line Bus project in Karachi.

The project, completed at a huge cost of 35.5 billion rupees, is a valuable gift by the federal government for the people of Sindh, particularly the residents of Karachi.

Green Line Bus Rapid Transit System project will provide modern travel facilities to one hundred and thirty five thousand passengers daily in the western and central districts of Karachi, making their access to Central Business District easy and safe.

This service comprises 80 hybrid buses and the fare is expected to be between Rs15 and Rs55. The passengers can buy tickets through mobile application, debit and credit cards.

Green Line Bus service will be on trial till December 25. This project connects 22 stations between Surjani Town and Numaish Chowrangi.

The project has been implemented by the Ministry of Planning and Development through Sindh Infrastructure Development Company on the special interest of Minster for Planning and Development Asad Umar.

Later, addressing the ceremony, Prime Minister of Pakistan (PM) Imran Khan said that until the management system of Karachi is not improved, bringing modernization to the city will be difficult.

The ceremony was attended by number of politicians including Governor Sindh Imran Ismail, Federal Minster Asad Umar, and Javed Qureshi.

PM further said that Karachi was the city of lights. We saw the city of lights getting deteriorated. The administration of the city never thought to introduce transport system.

Moreover, he said that the government will soon introduce modernization to the city and soon Karachi will be able to touch abodes of prosperity and success. He went on to add that China owns a modern system and even after numerous restrictions in Iran, Tehran is the modern city. No fund from PSDP is send to Tehran. It produced $500 million on its own.

Meanwhile on the occasion, Federal Minister for Planning, Development, Reforms and Special Initiatives Asad Umar said that “Surrey Mahal” or flats in London were not being built in the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government but the tax payers money is being spent for the betterment of the masses.
He said that Pakistan Peoples’ Party (PPP) chairman Bilawal Bhutto Zardari is just a kid and he shouldn’t be taken seriously.

The minister said that the Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway will be inaugurated in the next three months, while work on Gujjar and Orangi nullahs have been 50 percent completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to Karachi and People of Sindh Province
Finally the City is becoming more mobile

Region deserved this 20 years ago but tremendous progress in 2 years of PTI government


Motor cycles are curse on society

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

i watch video what a stupid we are a town named GOLI MAR . cant we have a civilized names ether .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recorder 
11 Dec 2021









*KARACHI: Prime Minister Imran Khan Friday at inaugural ceremony of Green Line Rapid Bus project,*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imad.Khan

Are my fellow Karachittes still depressed and unhappy with PTI?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Imad.Khan said:


> Are my fellow Karachittes still depressed and unhappy with PTI?



No.

Though would like to see happenings in coming days as every station of this green line requires some work as they are still incomplete....

Once it becomes full operational, I'll clap for PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> No.
> 
> Though would like to see happenings in coming days as every station of this green line requires some work as they are still incomplete....
> 
> Once it becomes full operational, I'll clap for PTI.


i hate this iftatah mentality of pakistan . polticial parties dying for iftatah like PML goons start this BS iftatah 2 days ago when arastu of PMLN try to do it . kya milta hai si pagal pan se ? i think workers whom make is should do iftatah and nation may save so much money of this ceremony .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Imran Khan said:


> i hate this iftatah mentality of pakistan . polticial parties dying for iftatah like PML goons start this BS iftatah 2 days ago when arastu of PMLN try to do it . kya milta hai si pagal pan se ? i think workers whom make is should do iftatah and nation may save so much money of this ceremony .




This is necessary because Federal Authorities took special interest in project they are giving preview to people of Sindh what is possible if they go 100% PTI in Sindh

Without this ceremony , people who sat on their Bums for 13 years will take credit for it


Why Prime Minister Imran Khan took the extra ordinary steps ?

1- Federal Authorities gave 8 billion dollar to Sindh in 2019
2- Federal Authorities gave Sindh extra 2 Billion Dollar just for Karachi

Even after these two measures the Green line project and Rain drainage existed in Karachi
In end Federal Body took special interest in Transport project to get things done

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jupiter2007

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This is necessary because Federal Authorities took special interest in project they are giving preview to people of Sindh what is possible if they go 100% PTI in Sindh
> 
> Without this ceremony , people who sat on their Bums for 13 years will take credit for it
> 
> 
> Why Prime Minister Imran Khan took the extra ordinary steps ?
> 
> 1- Federal Authorities gave 8 billion dollar to Sindh in 2019
> 2- Federal Authorities gave Sindh extra 2 Billion Dollar just for Karachi
> 
> Even after these two measures the Green line project and Rain drainage existed in Karachi
> In end Federal Body took special interest in Transport project to get things done



People of South Sindh will be happy when federal government approve secretariat of south sindh province.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469276032746377218

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This is necessary because Federal Authorities took special interest in project they are giving preview to people of Sindh what is possible if they go 100% PTI in Sindh
> 
> Without this ceremony , people who sat on their Bums for 13 years will take credit for it
> 
> 
> Why Prime Minister Imran Khan took the extra ordinary steps ?
> 
> 1- Federal Authorities gave 8 billion dollar to Sindh in 2019
> 2- Federal Authorities gave Sindh extra 2 Billion Dollar just for Karachi
> 
> Even after these two measures the Green line project and Rain drainage existed in Karachi
> In end Federal Body took special interest in Transport project to get things done


i mean to say it must be stopped all over pakistan once forever ts so cheap . what are they proud of ? BS ? its public money public work and Pakistanis worked on it from labor to eng planners etc why not just let the team who build it inaugurate it with same hands ? this cheap culture must be end .

here are inauguration plates of hoover dam do you see any stupidity on them like we do here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Imran Khan delivered on the Promises for Karachi

a) Fixing up the stalled Transit project (Prioritized funding for it)
b) Initiated the review of the Water Drainage problem in City and develop Modern water drainage at city
c) Work has commenced to remove illegal constructions"
d) 600 Million Gallons of additional water will be available for Karachi (There have been discussions of this initiative as well)



Sindh Government has responded by revoking authority of local bodies to do neighborhood wide improvements

If anything needs to end , it is this none sense of *multiple level elections*


Since Imran Khan won the elections he should have had the right to install his own management team at ground level

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imad.Khan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Imran Khan delivered on the Promises for Karachi
> 
> a) Fixing up the stalled Transit project (Prioritized funding for it)
> b) Initiated the review of the Water Drainage problem in City and develop Modern water drainage at city
> c) Work has commenced to remove illegal constructions"
> d) 600 Million Gallons of additional water will be available for Karachi (There have been discussions of this initiative as well)
> 
> 
> 
> Sindh Government has responded by revoking authority of local bodies to do neighborhood wide improvements
> 
> If anything needs to end , it is this none sense of *multiple level elections*
> 
> 
> Since Imran Khan won the elections he should have had the right to install his own management team at ground level



Thats called a Presidential system


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The current system is stupid


PTI Wins general Election 

Just deal with financial debt from previous government 😒 😫
Write up a check for the Dynasties in Sindh to distribute the money to their warlords

*PARLIMENTARY SYSTEM *


*Problem #1*
Then the Provincial , hinderance , starts that Winner of election can't improve Province level initiatives
The sphere of power of winner of election does not flows down to every province

Winner can't bring a Universal Police system
Winner of election can't improve salaries and audit salaries of workers of Province
Winner of General election can't set up a *"Selected"* team of specialist for province
Winner of General elections can't bring a Universal Medical Hospital Standard across country 

*Problem #2*
The city level Districts , again elections need to be done from scratch and general election winner has no real impact on the city level administrator selection



*Senate **Hindrance*
Can't bring in a new law to change the problem as there are hindrances placed in Senate who oppose any change to the system which benefits bureaucracy


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474588062680293380

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474648309532971012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Japanese envoy enjoys a ride in Karachi’s Green Line bus*

Japanese official travelled with ordinary passengers from Numaish to Golimar neighbourhood of the metropolis


News Desk
December 28, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Regular operation....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A new and unknown world of mass transit opened up for Karachiites as the Green Line bus service became fully operational on Monday. As many as 80 buses could be spotted moving towards Surjani Town from Numaish and the other way around from 7am till 10pm.

For now one can get tickets in two ways one of which is going to the ticketing booth and pay Rs55 for a ticket for whether you are travelling to the station ahead or to all 22 stations. But another better and economical way is to buy a Rs100 card which can be topped up. As you reach a station to get off, the machines there will deduct your fare as per kilometer of your traveling.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

#Karachi has a glorious bus-based mass transit line, 23 years after the Karachi Circular Railway shut down, and I couldn’t be happier. This is the Board Office station. A bunch of city enthusiasts went up & down the entire line to celebrate! 



We got on at the cavernous Numaish station. The sight of a ticket booth was pure joy. I could hardly contain my joy! 









That fresh bus smell and shine 🤩✨ 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482323062209093634

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Greenline Bus Rapid Transit BRT Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483488484153245700

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484238846980202504

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Zibago

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484238846980202504


Nani key longmarch mein omnicron nahi aye ga


----------



## jupiter2007

ghazi52 said:


> Regular operation....................



This guy need to remain neutral when reporting and not take sides.


----------



## Zibago

jupiter2007 said:


> This guy need to remain neutral when reporting and not take sides.


Yes he should report like Hamid Mir and Salim Safi

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Wood

The pictures of the transit system looks beautiful.

What is the occupancy rate? Is the operation subsidized by the gov.?

Does Karachi have plans for metro project? A city of its size will eventually need metro trains!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wood said:


> The pictures of the transit system looks beautiful.
> 
> What is the occupancy rate? Is the operation subsidized by the gov.?
> 
> Does Karachi have plans for metro project? A city of its size will eventually need metro trains!



Yes.

*Karachi Metro Bus

Transit type.................* Bus rapid transit (BRT)

*System length..............* 109 km (67.7 mi)

The *Karachi Metro bus* is an under-construction 109 km (67.7 mi)

The expected daily ridership would be 350,000 and the system length would be 109 km. Upon completion it is expected to be the largest metro bus service in the country. Karachi Metrobus was inaugurated on Feb 25, 2016 and is expected to begin operation by Feb 2017.

The system is divided into several line's, the construction on the Green Line started on February 26, 2016, the line has 22 bus stations covering an length of 26 km. Orange Line construction begin on June 11, 2016 and is the smallest of the five line's spreading over 3.9 km with only four stations. The Blue Lane is funded by BT is undergoing preliminary design.


*Route*

The initial "Green Line" is one of several proposed Karachi Metrobus lines that will crisscross Karachi and complement the Karachi Circular Railway. The route will approximately 26 km (16 mi). When completed, it will have the capacity to carry 150,000 people daily.

*Lines,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Green Line*

The _Green Line_ will extend from Surjani Town to Merewether Tower at a total length of 26 km (16 mi). The Federal government will be financing the majority of the project.

The Main Design & supervision Consultant for Green Line is Engineering Associates Pvt Ltd. & for Traffic Engineering Think Transportation is associated with this project. The government is in process of acquiring a 18-metre-long 24 buses.

*Green Line*

*Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (To Blue Line/Yellow Line)
Mazar-e-Quaid Station
Guru Mandir Chowrangi Station
Lasbela Chowk Station
Gulbahar Station
Nazimabad Chowrangi Station
Eid Gah Ground Station
North Nazimabad Station (to KCR)
AO Tower Station
KDA Chowrangi Station
Sharah-e-Jehanghir Station
Sakhi Hassan Circle Station
Nagan Chowrangi Station
U.P. More Station
Power House Roundabout Station
4K Chowrangi Station
*Blue Line*

The _Blue Line_ will extend from Merewether Tower to Bahria Town through DHA City, Karachi (DCK) in the way at a total length of 30 km (19 mi), and will be the first privately funded transport system in Pakistan being funded by the Bahria Town.The line's construction is likely to start in the first quarter of 2017.

*Blue Line*

Merewether Tower Terminal
*Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (to Green Line/Yellow Line)
Liaquatabad Station (to KCR)
Bahria Town Terminal
*Yellow Line*

The _Yellow Line_ will extend from Numiash Chowrangi to Landi Station at a total length of 26 km (16 mi). The Sindh government and Karachi city government will be financing the majority of the project.[17]

*Yellow Line*

*Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (to Blue Line/Green Line)
Landi Station Terminal (to KCR)
*Red Line*

The _Red Line_ will extend from Model Colony to Regal Chowk Via Safoora Goth and University Road at a total length of 27 km (17 mi). Asian development bank will be financing the project.[17]

*Red Line*

*Regal Chowk Terminal* (to Blue Line/Yellow Line)
Regal Chowk Station Terminal (to KCR)
*Orange Line*
Orange Line Package-I

Orangi line would be spread over 3.75 kilometres of which one kilometer is an elevated lane. The construction started in summer of 2016 and is likely to completed by mid-2017. The line will have the capacity to carry upto 50,000 passengers daily and there would be a station after every kilometer. The line commence's from Shaharh-e-Quaideen and merge's with the Green Line at the board office

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wood

ghazi52 said:


> Yes.
> 
> *Karachi Metro Bus
> 
> Transit type.................* Bus rapid transit (BRT)
> 
> *System length..............* 109 km (67.7 mi)
> 
> The *Karachi Metro bus* is an under-construction 109 km (67.7 mi)
> 
> The expected daily ridership would be 350,000 and the system length would be 109 km. Upon completion it is expected to be the largest metro bus service in the country. Karachi Metrobus was inaugurated on Feb 25, 2016 and is expected to begin operation by Feb 2017.
> 
> The system is divided into several line's, the construction on the Green Line started on February 26, 2016, the line has 22 bus stations covering an length of 26 km. Orange Line construction begin on June 11, 2016 and is the smallest of the five line's spreading over 3.9 km with only four stations. The Blue Lane is funded by BT is undergoing preliminary design.
> 
> 
> *Route*
> 
> The initial "Green Line" is one of several proposed Karachi Metrobus lines that will crisscross Karachi and complement the Karachi Circular Railway. The route will approximately 26 km (16 mi). When completed, it will have the capacity to carry 150,000 people daily.
> 
> *Lines,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Green Line*
> 
> The _Green Line_ will extend from Surjani Town to Merewether Tower at a total length of 26 km (16 mi). The Federal government will be financing the majority of the project.
> 
> The Main Design & supervision Consultant for Green Line is Engineering Associates Pvt Ltd. & for Traffic Engineering Think Transportation is associated with this project. The government is in process of acquiring a 18-metre-long 24 buses.
> 
> *Green Line*
> 
> *Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (To Blue Line/Yellow Line)
> Mazar-e-Quaid Station
> Guru Mandir Chowrangi Station
> Lasbela Chowk Station
> Gulbahar Station
> Nazimabad Chowrangi Station
> Eid Gah Ground Station
> North Nazimabad Station (to KCR)
> AO Tower Station
> KDA Chowrangi Station
> Sharah-e-Jehanghir Station
> Sakhi Hassan Circle Station
> Nagan Chowrangi Station
> U.P. More Station
> Power House Roundabout Station
> 4K Chowrangi Station
> *Blue Line*
> 
> The _Blue Line_ will extend from Merewether Tower to Bahria Town through DHA City, Karachi (DCK) in the way at a total length of 30 km (19 mi), and will be the first privately funded transport system in Pakistan being funded by the Bahria Town.The line's construction is likely to start in the first quarter of 2017.
> 
> *Blue Line*
> 
> Merewether Tower Terminal
> *Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (to Green Line/Yellow Line)
> Liaquatabad Station (to KCR)
> Bahria Town Terminal
> *Yellow Line*
> 
> The _Yellow Line_ will extend from Numiash Chowrangi to Landi Station at a total length of 26 km (16 mi). The Sindh government and Karachi city government will be financing the majority of the project.[17]
> 
> *Yellow Line*
> 
> *Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (to Blue Line/Green Line)
> Landi Station Terminal (to KCR)
> *Red Line*
> 
> The _Red Line_ will extend from Model Colony to Regal Chowk Via Safoora Goth and University Road at a total length of 27 km (17 mi). Asian development bank will be financing the project.[17]
> 
> *Red Line*
> 
> *Regal Chowk Terminal* (to Blue Line/Yellow Line)
> Regal Chowk Station Terminal (to KCR)
> *Orange Line*
> Orange Line Package-I
> 
> Orangi line would be spread over 3.75 kilometres of which one kilometer is an elevated lane. The construction started in summer of 2016 and is likely to completed by mid-2017. The line will have the capacity to carry upto 50,000 passengers daily and there would be a station after every kilometer. The line commence's from Shaharh-e-Quaideen and merge's with the Green Line at the board office


Do you guys have fare integration between the bus and circular railway? I find the Indian city transit systems lacking in this crucial area


----------



## Flight of falcon

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484238846980202504




what a stupid low class posts you come up with. Most people are wearing masks and lined up. This is Karachi. 
just look at the rush of people wanting to use the system… you should be saying Thankyou IK for once giving Karachi one world class facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abid123

Wtf is a metro bus? Just call it bus.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Flight of falcon said:


> what a stupid low class posts you come up with. Most people are wearing masks and lined up. This is Karachi.
> just look at the rush of people wanting to use the system… you should be saying Thankyou IK for once giving Karachi one world class facility.





Zibago said:


> Nani key longmarch mein omnicron nahi aye ga



I may have chose the wrong captioned video, but I was amazed at success of this metro bus service.


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484531712746999818


----------



## bananarepublic

Abid123 said:


> Wtf is a metro bus? Just call it bus.


Phir vote kese mile ga. 
On a serious note, its metro because of its elevated and dedicated route


----------



## insight-out

Abid123 said:


> Wtf is a metro bus? Just call it bus.


What makes it different is that it has permanent dedicated lanes, with zero interaction with other vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, Asad Umar, on Saturday strongly criticised the PPP-led Sindh government over failure to provide security to newly inaugurated Karachi’s Green Line BRT service, ARY News reported.*

Stones have been pelted at the newly-inaugurated Green Line bus service in Karachi at multiple points between Surjani and Numaish areas of the city.

According to sources, side glasses and window panes of the buses running on the green line track were damaged in the stone-pelting incidents.

The stones were pelted from the pedestrian bridge and damaged the infrastructure of buses,” they said adding that however no passenger was hurt in the incidents.

Reacting to the incident, the federal minister slammed the Sindh government for not providing security to Karachi’s first modern transport system. “Federal had launched the project and now it is the responsibility of provincial government to provide security to bus service,” he added.

“Will Centre has to deploy Army for the security of bus service,” he said while taking a jibe at Sindh government. The minister urged the Sindh government to immediately arrest the culprits behind the bus service attack in order to avoid such incidents in future.

Talking with ARY News, Sindh Governor Imran Ismail also condemned the attack on bus service and asked the Sindh govt to immediately arrest the culprits.

Imran Ismail further said that he had also asked DG Rangers for patrolling of Rangers personnel at Karachi’s Green Line BRT stations.

_*STONES PELTED AT MULTIPLE POINTS OF GREEN LINE BUS SERVICE*_

It is pertinent to mention here that the incidents have raised serious questions on the security being provided to the project which is claimed to be guarded with 900 CCTV cameras and 250 security personnel.

The Green Line bus service had become fully operational from Jan 10, with 80 buses covering a track of 21 kilometers from 6 in the morning till 10 at night. 22 bus stations have also been completed.

The post Centre lashes out at Sindh govt over Green Line bus attack appeared first on ARY NEWS.


----------



## Zibago

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> I may have chose the wrong captioned video, but I was amazed at success of this metro bus service.


Nahi tuney apna chay pan dikhaya chudu butt ki tarha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Excellent work PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485276206870130690

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

ghazi52 said:


> *KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, Asad Umar, on Saturday strongly criticised the PPP-led Sindh government over failure to provide security to newly inaugurated Karachi’s Green Line BRT service, ARY News reported.*
> 
> Stones have been pelted at the newly-inaugurated Green Line bus service in Karachi at multiple points between Surjani and Numaish areas of the city.
> 
> According to sources, side glasses and window panes of the buses running on the green line track were damaged in the stone-pelting incidents.
> 
> The stones were pelted from the pedestrian bridge and damaged the infrastructure of buses,” they said adding that however no passenger was hurt in the incidents.
> 
> Reacting to the incident, the federal minister slammed the Sindh government for not providing security to Karachi’s first modern transport system. “Federal had launched the project and now it is the responsibility of provincial government to provide security to bus service,” he added.
> 
> “Will Centre has to deploy Army for the security of bus service,” he said while taking a jibe at Sindh government. The minister urged the Sindh government to immediately arrest the culprits behind the bus service attack in order to avoid such incidents in future.
> 
> Talking with ARY News, Sindh Governor Imran Ismail also condemned the attack on bus service and asked the Sindh govt to immediately arrest the culprits.
> 
> Imran Ismail further said that he had also asked DG Rangers for patrolling of Rangers personnel at Karachi’s Green Line BRT stations.
> 
> _*STONES PELTED AT MULTIPLE POINTS OF GREEN LINE BUS SERVICE*_
> 
> It is pertinent to mention here that the incidents have raised serious questions on the security being provided to the project which is claimed to be guarded with 900 CCTV cameras and 250 security personnel.
> 
> The Green Line bus service had become fully operational from Jan 10, with 80 buses covering a track of 21 kilometers from 6 in the morning till 10 at night. 22 bus stations have also been completed.
> 
> The post Centre lashes out at Sindh govt over Green Line bus attack appeared first on ARY NEWS.



This is unfortunate that some people are pelting stones on buses. Dear Karachiates please behave like NAFEES LOOG.


----------



## S.Y.A

ghazi52 said:


> Yes.
> 
> *Karachi Metro Bus
> 
> Transit type.................* Bus rapid transit (BRT)
> 
> *System length..............* 109 km (67.7 mi)
> 
> The *Karachi Metro bus* is an under-construction 109 km (67.7 mi)
> 
> The expected daily ridership would be 350,000 and the system length would be 109 km. Upon completion it is expected to be the largest metro bus service in the country. Karachi Metrobus was inaugurated on Feb 25, 2016 and is expected to begin operation by Feb 2017.
> 
> The system is divided into several line's, the construction on the Green Line started on February 26, 2016, the line has 22 bus stations covering an length of 26 km. Orange Line construction begin on June 11, 2016 and is the smallest of the five line's spreading over 3.9 km with only four stations. The Blue Lane is funded by BT is undergoing preliminary design.
> 
> 
> *Route*
> 
> The initial "Green Line" is one of several proposed Karachi Metrobus lines that will crisscross Karachi and complement the Karachi Circular Railway. The route will approximately 26 km (16 mi). When completed, it will have the capacity to carry 150,000 people daily.
> 
> *Lines,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Green Line*
> 
> The _Green Line_ will extend from Surjani Town to Merewether Tower at a total length of 26 km (16 mi). The Federal government will be financing the majority of the project.
> 
> The Main Design & supervision Consultant for Green Line is Engineering Associates Pvt Ltd. & for Traffic Engineering Think Transportation is associated with this project. The government is in process of acquiring a 18-metre-long 24 buses.
> 
> *Green Line*
> 
> *Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (To Blue Line/Yellow Line)
> Mazar-e-Quaid Station
> Guru Mandir Chowrangi Station
> Lasbela Chowk Station
> Gulbahar Station
> Nazimabad Chowrangi Station
> Eid Gah Ground Station
> North Nazimabad Station (to KCR)
> AO Tower Station
> KDA Chowrangi Station
> Sharah-e-Jehanghir Station
> Sakhi Hassan Circle Station
> Nagan Chowrangi Station
> U.P. More Station
> Power House Roundabout Station
> 4K Chowrangi Station
> *Blue Line*
> 
> The _Blue Line_ will extend from Merewether Tower to Bahria Town through DHA City, Karachi (DCK) in the way at a total length of 30 km (19 mi), and will be the first privately funded transport system in Pakistan being funded by the Bahria Town.The line's construction is likely to start in the first quarter of 2017.
> 
> *Blue Line*
> 
> Merewether Tower Terminal
> *Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (to Green Line/Yellow Line)
> Liaquatabad Station (to KCR)
> Bahria Town Terminal
> *Yellow Line*
> 
> The _Yellow Line_ will extend from Numiash Chowrangi to Landi Station at a total length of 26 km (16 mi). The Sindh government and Karachi city government will be financing the majority of the project.[17]
> 
> *Yellow Line*
> 
> *Numiash Chowrangi Terminal* (to Blue Line/Green Line)
> Landi Station Terminal (to KCR)
> *Red Line*
> 
> The _Red Line_ will extend from Model Colony to Regal Chowk Via Safoora Goth and University Road at a total length of 27 km (17 mi). Asian development bank will be financing the project.[17]
> 
> *Red Line*
> 
> *Regal Chowk Terminal* (to Blue Line/Yellow Line)
> Regal Chowk Station Terminal (to KCR)
> *Orange Line*
> Orange Line Package-I
> 
> Orangi line would be spread over 3.75 kilometres of which one kilometer is an elevated lane. The construction started in summer of 2016 and is likely to completed by mid-2017. The line will have the capacity to carry upto 50,000 passengers daily and there would be a station after every kilometer. The line commence's from Shaharh-e-Quaideen and merge's with the Green Line at the board office


unfortunately, work has not even been initiated on any one of them, the only one operating is Green Line, and that too till Numaish, and not till Tower.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=476113240658542


----------



## mudas777

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=476113240658542



Some one from Awam is the one who is doing the damage so instead of spreading the wrong narrative stand up and make yourself counted.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi’s Green Line BRT has completed its first month of official operations on Thursday and according to official figures more than one million passengers had travelled on 80 buses through the dedicated corridor.

According to official figures provided by Sindh Infrastructure Development Company Ltd (SIDCL), a total of 1,093,000 passengers had travelled on Green Line BRT without any break from January 10 to February 9.

The official data shows that on average 35,000 people commuted on 80 buses of the BRT project on weekdays and the number sometimes swelled to 50,000 during weekends.

The Green Line bus service had become fully operational from Jan 10, with 80 buses covering a track of 21 kilometers from 6 in the morning till 10 at night. The buses arrive at the station after every three minutes.

Recently, stones had been pelted at the newly-inaugurated Green Line bus service in Karachi at multiple points between Surjani and Numaish areas of the city.

The stones were pelted from the pedestrian bridge and damaged the infrastructure of buses,” they said adding that however no passenger was hurt in the incidents

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SaadH

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484531712746999818


If they are thanking Mian Sanp, then they must all be those same bhatta khors and target killers who made Karachi a living head.


----------



## Bilal.

If mian saanp really wanted to build it, he would have done it within his term like he did with Lahore red line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> If mian saanp really wanted to build it, he would have done it within his term like he did with Lahore red line.



There were litigation issues in Green Line Karachi and Orange Line Lahore


----------



## Bilal.

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> There were litigation issues in Green Line Karachi and Orange Line Lahore


What were the litigation issues on the green line?


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> What were the litigation issues on the green line?













KIDCL restrained from issuing work orders for Green Line BRT | The Express Tribune


SHC orders implementation of job quota for persons with disabilities




tribune.com.pk





Sindh Government objected on design at several places and declined to issue NOC for construction till redesigning.

_For instance, the Sindh government sought changes in the original design passing through the Numaish Chowrangi area because, as it argued, it wanted to build other BRT tracks in the same place. It, therefore, demanded that a two-lane underpass there be widened to three lanes.

The redesign has jacked up the project’s cost exponentially, says Channa. “The original cost of the underpass was estimated at 800 million rupees but the redesigned plan – which also envisages an integrated bus terminal for Green, Red, Yellow and Blue lines, a turnaround facility and parking for 25 buses – has increased its cost to 2.5 billion rupees,” he says.

The Sindh government has also raised objections to the elevated portion from Bundu Khan restaurant onwards to the end. It says an elevated track will be difficult to expand for future BRT lines and argues that the track be constructed at ground level.



https://herald.dawn.com/news/1153993


_
At some place construction designs were approved by the Sindh Government but objections were raised by civil society 

_Civil society unhappy with Green Line extension_​CM told that elevated portion on MA Jinnah Road will obstruct view of mausoleum

_tribune.com.pk/story/1465691/civil-society-unhappy-green-line-extension/_


----------



## Bilal.

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> KIDCL restrained from issuing work orders for Green Line BRT | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> SHC orders implementation of job quota for persons with disabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sindh Government objected on design at several places and declined to issue NOC for construction till redesigning.
> 
> _For instance, the Sindh government sought changes in the original design passing through the Numaish Chowrangi area because, as it argued, it wanted to build other BRT tracks in the same place. It, therefore, demanded that a two-lane underpass there be widened to three lanes.
> 
> The redesign has jacked up the project’s cost exponentially, says Channa. “The original cost of the underpass was estimated at 800 million rupees but the redesigned plan – which also envisages an integrated bus terminal for Green, Red, Yellow and Blue lines, a turnaround facility and parking for 25 buses – has increased its cost to 2.5 billion rupees,” he says.
> 
> The Sindh government has also raised objections to the elevated portion from Bundu Khan restaurant onwards to the end. It says an elevated track will be difficult to expand for future BRT lines and argues that the track be constructed at ground level.
> 
> 
> 
> https://herald.dawn.com/news/1153993
> 
> 
> _
> At some place construction designs were approved by the Sindh Government but objections were raised by civil society
> 
> _Civil society unhappy with Green Line extension_​CM told that elevated portion on MA Jinnah Road will obstruct view of mausoleum
> 
> _tribune.com.pk/story/1465691/civil-society-unhappy-green-line-extension/_


The news above is from end of May 2018 probably last months of PML. Even prior to that without the above much of the work was still pending.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> The news above is from end of May 2018 probably last months of PML. Even prior to that without the above much of the work was still pending.


I have shared some news from 2017 too.
According to KIDCL 95% main civil work was completed till June 2018.


----------



## Bilal.

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> I have shared some news from 2017 too.
> According to KIDCL 95% main civil work was completed till June 2018.


The 2017 news is just about objections of civil society. And in 2018 the Numaish underground bypass and station were not even dug and none of the stations were ready and the track upwards of Sakhi Hasan was not ready. Only for Karachi projects it’s called 95% complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> The 2017 news is just about objections of civil society. And in 2018 the Numaish underground bypass and station were not even dug and none of the stations were ready and the track upwards of Sakhi Hasan was not ready. Only for Karachi projects it’s called 95% complete.



A report prepared by the KIDCL in December 2017 shows that considerable progress has been made on many parts of the project. A 3.45-kilometre elevated section between Guru Mandir and Nazimabad, costing 1.8 billion rupees, is 95 per cent complete; an eight-kilometre mostly ground level section between Nazimabad and Nagan Chowrangi, costing 1.08 billion rupees and including one flyover each at the Sakhi Hassan, Five-Star and KDA intersections, is also 95 per cent complete; an elevated section between Nagan Chowrangi and Two-Minute Chowrangi, costing 1.98 billion rupees, is 75 per cent complete; and another elevated section between Two-Minute Chowrangi and Surjani Town, costing 1.95 billion rupees, is 60 per cent complete. The construction of an intersection at Board Office, along with its landscaping, is 99 per cent complete. Its total cost is estimated to be 785 million rupees.

Other components of the project – 22 bus stations, escalators and elevators, a bus depot at Surjani Town – that together cost 4.5 billion rupees, are all at various stages of completion. An additional amount of 1.01 billion rupees is being spent on shifting electricity, gas, phone, water and sewerage lines from the Green Line track.

The project was supposed to be completed in 2 years but due to its redesigning and inclusion of 3.5kms phase two extension from Guru Mandir to Municipal Park near Sabri Nihari delayed its completion.


----------



## Bilal.

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> A report prepared by the KIDCL in December 2017 shows that considerable progress has been made on many parts of the project. A 3.45-kilometre elevated section between Guru Mandir and Nazimabad, costing 1.8 billion rupees, is 95 per cent complete; an eight-kilometre mostly ground level section between Nazimabad and Nagan Chowrangi, costing 1.08 billion rupees and including one flyover each at the Sakhi Hassan, Five-Star and KDA intersections, is also 95 per cent complete; an elevated section between Nagan Chowrangi and Two-Minute Chowrangi, costing 1.98 billion rupees, is 75 per cent complete; and another elevated section between Two-Minute Chowrangi and Surjani Town, costing 1.95 billion rupees, is 60 per cent complete. The construction of an intersection at Board Office, along with its landscaping, is 99 per cent complete. Its total cost is estimated to be 785 million rupees.
> 
> Other components of the project – 22 bus stations, escalators and elevators, a bus depot at Surjani Town – that together cost 4.5 billion rupees, are all at various stages of completion. An additional amount of 1.01 billion rupees is being spent on shifting electricity, gas, phone, water and sewerage lines from the Green Line track.
> 
> The project was supposed to be completed in 2 years but due to its redesigning and inclusion of 3.5kms phase two extension from Guru Mandir to Municipal Park near Sabri Nihari delayed its completion.


As you can see in your own report above the 95% figure is for 2 sections not the entire project. Also the stations in 2018 were nothing more than empty steel structures mostly.

Additionally, the 3.5Km Guru Mandir to Municipal park additional section that they are giving as excuse for the delay was not even being worked upon and the work on it has started only last year or so and is considered phase 2 which is expected to be completed by this year end or next year start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> As you can see in your own report above the 95% figure is for 2 sections not the entire project. Also the stations in 2018 were nothing more than empty steel structures mostly.
> 
> Additionally, the 3.5Km Guru Mandir to Municipal park additional section that they are giving as excuse for the delay was not even being worked upon and the work on it has started only last year or so and is considered phase 2 which is expected to be completed by this year end or next year start.



The report was of December 2017, not of June 2018.


----------



## Bilal.

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> The report was of December 2017, not of June 2018.


Yes which is less than 5 month remaining of the PML tenure and the work percentage had pretty much remained the same when it left the office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> Yes which is less than 5 month remaining of the PML tenure and the work percentage had pretty much remained the same when it left the office.



If 90% would have completed in less than two years so 5% work in next 5 month would not be great deal. The important thing is that PTI government took another 4 years to complete remaining 5% job.









It took PTI’s govt three long years to get 40 buses for Green Line


Karachi was perhaps the first city of Pakistan to have conceived of a mass transit system, but it will certainly be one of the last metropolitan cities of the country to have an operational bus...




www.thenews.com.pk


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> As you can see in your own report above the 95% figure is for 2 sections not the entire project. Also the stations in 2018 were nothing more than empty steel structures mostly.
> 
> Additionally, the 3.5Km Guru Mandir to Municipal park additional section that they are giving as excuse for the delay was not even being worked upon and the work on it has started only last year or so and is considered phase 2 which is expected to be completed by this year end or next year start.


This was Sakhi Hassan Station on 17 June 2018.







April 2018 Nazimabad #2


----------



## Bilal.

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> If 90% would have completed in less than two years so 5% work in next 5 month would not be great deal. The important thing is that PTI government took another 4 years to complete remaining 5% job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took PTI’s govt three long years to get 40 buses for Green Line
> 
> 
> Karachi was perhaps the first city of Pakistan to have conceived of a mass transit system, but it will certainly be one of the last metropolitan cities of the country to have an operational bus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk


It was not 5% remaining as I already explained. The 95% figure is for 2 sections only.


muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> This was Sakhi Hassan Station on 17 June 2018.
> 
> View attachment 815551
> 
> 
> April 2018 Nazimabad #2


Exactly like I said, open and empty steel structures. Even the safety rails on the stairs are missing and these are probably the best ones from the time. And even in these you can see steel girders and pipes lying near by to be put onto the station.


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> It was not 5% remaining as I already explained. The 95% figure is for 2 sections only.
> 
> Exactly like I said, open and empty steel structures. Even the safety rails on the stairs are missing and these are probably the best ones from the time. And even in these you can see steel girders and pipes lying near by to be put onto the station.



These are prefabricated structures can be fabricated within hours.


----------



## Bilal.

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> These are prefabricated structures can be fabricated within hours.


Buddy without debating whether it takes hours or months, it shows the state of work end the end of PML tenure. 

You can ask people living near the line how many months/years it took for the work on these stations to actually be completed from the time of these photos.


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> Buddy without debating whether it takes hours or months, it shows the state of work end the end of PML tenure.
> 
> You can ask people living near the line how many months/years it took for the work on these stations to actually be completed from the time of these photos.



The point to ponder is PTI took 4 long years to complete this work ranging from 5% to 20% to be completed.


----------



## Bilal.

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> The point to ponder is PTI took 4 long years to complete this work ranging from 5% to 20% to be completed.


Point to ponder is they took same amount of time on Peshawar metro but PML where it wanted to, did it in 6-8 month (Lahore Metro).

So while you can blame PTIs project execution it’s the intent that is to blame for PML.


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Bilal. said:


> Point to ponder is they took same amount of time on Peshawar metro but PML where it wanted to, did it in 6-8 month (Lahore Metro).
> 
> So while you can blame PTIs project execution it’s the intent that is to blame for PML.



Don't you see the difference?? In Karachi PMLN have to obtain NOC from Sindh Provincial Government which was hellbent to create hurdles of every possible pretext.


----------



## Bilal.

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> Don't you see the difference?? In Karachi PMLN have to obtain NOC from Sindh Provincial Government which was hellbent to create hurdles of every possible pretext.


Just look at the progress from 2018 where the NOCs were given. Already showed you the status of even the stations. The will was just not there.

By the way, while you are relying on pictures and YouTube videos, I witnessed it with my own eyes and so have many others. You can tag Karachi members and ask them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work is done and running, so whom did it, is immaterial..End of story and enjoy the ride .
Here we just enjoy and nobody cares who did it, it is our money...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,







Karachi Red Line Bus Construction Work Begins, Alternative Routes announced..

The construction of the Karachi Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) Red Line project began yesterday and includes the completion of the path from Tank Chowk nearby Malir Halt to Safoora Chowrangi in the first phase.

The construction will affect the flow of traffic, and the Sindh Traffic Police has advised motorists to bypass the Tank Chowk to Saforra Chowrangi via Check Post No. 6, Malir Cantt route. The traffic police have also provided alternate routes in its diversion plan
.,.,.,.,..,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..
Finally Complete fleet of 20 buses Orange Line BRT ( Abdul Sattar Edhi Line ) and 49 busses ( first phase ) for Intra district people’s Bus service reached Karachi port, 
Remaining buses are on way which will reach in different phases within one month..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange line* , design fault, station not on their route............


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Karachi The Green Line BRTS is now connected with Peoples Bus Service. Passengers of Green Line BRTS can now transfer from the Numaish Station to Sea View (McDonalds) via Zaib un Nisa Street, Metropole, Teen Talwaar, Bilawal Chowrangi and Dolmen Mall Clifton. 

Timings are from 6AM till 12AM and Fares are Rs. 50 per passenger. No free transfer from Green Line BRTS available. 

Tickets can be purchased from the conductor inside the bus. 
Bus route number is R-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Sindh govt launches Orange Line bus service in Karachi​Imtiaz Ali 
September 10, 2022 







The photo shows an Orange Line bus in Karachi. — Photo by Sindh Mass Transit Authority
Sindh Information and Transport Minister Sharjeel Inam Memon on Saturday announced the launch of the Orange Line Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) Service for Karachi after a wait of five years.

The bus service, which will operate on a 3.88-kilometer-long route, will provide connectivity from Orangi Town to the Board Office Chowk traffic intersections, and has been named BRT Abdul Sattar Edhi Line to pay tribute to the late philanthropist.

Speaking at the inauguration ceremony today, Memon said that 20 air-conditioned buses will run on the route, elaborating that there were four bus stations and ticket booths on the route.

The 12-meter long buses are equipped to accommodate 90 passengers at a time, he said, highlighting that nearly 50,000 residents will be able to benefit from the service.

Fares charged from commuters will range between Rs10 and Rs20. “Keeping the financial crises and increasing petrol prices in view, we have reduced the fares so that the common people can benefit from the service,” Memon said.

The minister lauded PPP chairman Bilawal Bhutto-Zardari and Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif for their efforts in the completion of the project.

“They have promised to bring another project for the people of Karachi to facilitate the people and make their lives easier,” he added.

The launch of the service was also attended by Edhi Foundation head Faisal Edhi and provincial ministers Nasir Hussain Shah and Saeed Ghani.

Earlier, in a tweet, Memon said that launch of the services was held in a simple manner because of the floods.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568270092785287168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Green line..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Red Line route...


----------



## ghazi52

BRT Red Line Project Underpass Construction Work Update​Malir Halt Link Road....​


----------



## ghazi52

Updates...........


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------

